

Hydraulic robot made of cardboard and scotch duct tape - felipemnoa
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hydraulic-robot-made-of-cardboard-and-scotch-duct-/?ALLSTEPS

======
felipemnoa
Here is the link to a video showing the working product:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njzjZBsjY-k>

pretty cool.

